# Northern Report



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't want to talk about it... :rant: Literally less than 50, two guys in two days from both South and North of M-55. 

I don't think I've ever seen this forum so quiet into the first week of May. And the WX forecast is less than ideal for up North.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I thought this forum would be busier too. Especially with Michigan Morels forum closed.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Mackinac county today was a bust. The beefsteaks are just starting to pop in the area we were at. We'll head back to the same area next Sunday.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

My stepdaughter spotted this little guy this morning. We found 2 others bout 1.5” tall.
Cold weather all week, we’ll see how it goes.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Was up near baldwin...evert. big rapids. And howard city. Put on lots. And lots of miles in prooven ground. Found 0. Not good woods looked right to me.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Looking like another blackless year up here but maybe the whites will be good in a few weeks.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

All indicators are on, even way up North. Last year after I was unable to get time off I remember people getting blacks at the same time the whites were on. Hope that is the case this year as I have the time off and reports of whites are filtering in.
But that WX needs to cooperate, good luck everybody!



Sparky23 said:


> Was up near baldwin...evert. big rapids. And howard city. Put on lots. And lots of miles in prooven ground. Found 0. Not good woods looked right to me.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

You know it’s bad when you take pics of all your finds.....


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

They’re up but still small. Just north of bitely.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

We looked in a proven spot near irons today, found 0. Checked a potential new spot near Broman, found 1.


----------



## LTH (Nov 14, 2017)

Spent a couple hours in the woods south of HL on Saturday and found 1. I have never seen so many people in the woods at one time as I did this weekend. Freaking crazy!

I kinda thought the woods were still a bit behind, small small ferns and no dog wood blooming yet. Seen some trillium up but not flowered. 

Was going to try Mio/Fairview this week but I don't know if it's worth the drive after seeing the forecast. I hate years like this.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

We were up in Hubbard Lake and found a few but things seemed behind so headed west
14x18x5" roaster pan in about 3 hours - sunny edges - nothing back in the trees.














figuring temps have been warmer inland


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

DanP said:


> We were up in Hubbard Lake and found a few but things seemed behind so headed west
> 14x18x5" roaster pan in about 3 hours - sunny edges - nothing back in the trees.
> View attachment 527705
> View attachment 527707
> figuring temps have been warmer inland


Nice work!


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I found 23 small ones just off of 55. I couldn't beleive how many people were out.... I am taking the week after next off, hopefully they will start popping.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

We found nothing at our place in Whittemore past few days. No good indicators yet. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

found 20 in Emmett Co. on Sunday 3 people 3 hours in perennial spots. On the early side but woods looked like it should have been better than it was. With the early snow out, rain last week, and the warm weekend I thought for sure it would have been a good... Just too early yet I guess


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

Thanks for all the info and will wait til next week to travel north.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Came home to Van Buren county and found some yellows









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Nothing but tons of falsey around mio Fairview n McKinley 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Down south around I69 last two days and never seen so many half frees. Craziness not one black or yellow. Bushels of ********

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ogemaw county....proven spot last Saturday ...nada! one false morel . everyone I talked to said the same no shrooms. I have some in the yard and blacks were few. Grays are out in the yard already.


----------

